# Our America with Lisa Lang: A Closer Look



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This episode updates the stories in the earlier episodes and will not be picked up by a SP for Our America with Lisa Lang. It is on Tuesday March 29th.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Do you mean Lisa Ling?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I guess so. Until this show came on, I had never heard of her. I have seen two episodes and she is a good reporter, letting her subjects speak for themselves.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I guess so. Until this show came on, I had never heard of her. I have seen two episodes and she is a good reporter, letting her subjects speak for themselves.


She was on "The View". Her younger sister, Laura Ling, was held captive in North Korea.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

And I would watch The View? Nope, never ever. I just watch the YouTube things when Whoopie goes off on Donald Trump or some other type of fun thing.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I guess so. Until this show came on, I had never heard of her. I have seen two episodes and she is a good reporter, letting her subjects speak for themselves.


She's is (was?) the host of http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer. I was guessing that they gave her sister a rough time because of http://ngccommunity.nationalgeographic.com/ngcblogs/explorer/2007/02/inside-north-korea.html, which I did watch.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't watch enough of NatGeo to notice the host of anything. I may have watched the North Korea thing since that country is fascinating but I wouldn't remember the host of it. I barely remembered the incident where Clinton had to go over and get the reporters, if that was the incident. We have people over in Iran also but I think they were hikers. All this bad news just becomes a continous blob of sadness after a while.


----------

